# Anyone over 40 with fibroids, low sperm count had success at ARGC?



## venusmoon (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi 

I'm going to ARGC soon for my final treatment  and I'm wondering if anyone has had success there with the same issues as me.
I'm 42, small fibroids, myomectomy over 5 years ago and DH has low sperm count.

I only have one chance left and really wnt to go to the best place for me.

Thanks


----------



## cosmos23 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi i have fibroids and hubby has poor sperm count aged 41 will be doing my egg collection tomorrow.
I know its a bit frantic there with some of the receptionists being a bit off hand and all the waiting around. I think the ARGC stand out from the rest with the attention to detail and the contact.


----------



## cosmos23 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry meant to be a bit clearer this is my second treatment the other was with sefc in Tunbridge Wells. i am 41 and hubby is 49.
Good luck with your treatment


----------



## cosmos23 (Dec 10, 2009)

Anything that you would like to ask me just fire away.


----------

